# Has anyone received NHS funded IVF after already having a child?



## lisa mc

Hi,
I was refused NHS funded treatment back in 2006 despite trying to concive for 8 years because I had a miscarriage whilst on Clomid and although I lost this baby that ruled me out because of there 3 year without a pregnancy rule. My DH and I remortgaged our house and paid for one IUI, one IVF and finally one ICSI back in 2007 which resulted in my beautiful son. I am desperate to give him a sibling but do not have the funds to pay for further treatment. This summer I decided to egg share which enabled us to have greatly reduced cost ICSI but unfortunately I suferred another miscarriage and because of my age further egg share is unlikely. I contacted my PCT about funding and I got a rather short sharp reply, you already have a child therefore you are not eligible for any NHS treatment.
Has anyone received NHS funded treatment after already having a child?
Thanks
Lisa


----------



## leppyloo

Hiya,

I was shocked and disgusted to read that the NHS would not help you before!!  I get very frustrated with the lack of help we get from them about this.    

Unfortunately I don't believe you can have help once you have a child ... they won't help me anyway.  I also had to have 3 m/cs before they would look into that!  


Take Care

Lee x


----------



## professor waffle

I'm sure the rules are countrywide stating that if either partner has children (no matter how they were concieved) you are not entitled to fertility treatment. In some areas you may be allowed clomid or even OI but that's as far as it goes, no IUI, no IVF & no ICSI


----------



## Snorkmaiden

I live in Cornwall. Back in 2005 when I had my first IVF cycle my PCT did not offer NHS funded treatment so my husband and I remortgaged to pay for it. 

Now  my PCT does offer NHS funded treatment but we no longer qualify as we have children. I even wrote and asked if they'd foot the bill for the drugs only, but was told no.


All the best - good luck with your TTC journey.


----------



## kerrys

Hi, 

things must be different on Northern Ireland as we paid for our first IVF as had waited long enough with all the other treatments and didn't think I would make it through the two year waiting list.  We had DS with our first go and two montha after he was born got a letter to say we were at the top of the NHS waiting list, I contacted them to say I had just had DS and couldn't even think about it all again and was told it was no problem they would just pause me a the top of the list and to call them when I was ready to use my free go.

I hope this gives you something to fight them with.

Kerry


----------



## MISSY97

I went private for our first tx and the list was so long and was lucky enough to have a beautiful girl last december, nhs go came up in january but we were frozen as i just had a c section but we were reactivated in june and have just had e/c and e/t and am now on my 2nd week of my 2ww..... So i can't see how you wouldn't be entitled to it.... Good Luck

Missy xx


----------



## lisa mc

Hi Ladies
Thank you all for your kind words and advice unfortunately the PCT have said that this policy is the same throughout the South East of England, if you already have a child even if that child is adopted you are not eligible for treatment.
I have had some good news though as I went for my follow up consultation yesterday at the fertility clinic where I egg shared in July and my recipient is pregnant and has had two scans now and all is going well. They have said because we both got pregnant and despite my miscarriage the eggs were of good quality therefore I could share again if they can find another recipient before I turn 36 in February. So please keep your fingers crossed that someone is willing to have a 35 year olds eggs in the next few months  
Thank you all.
Lisa x


----------



## Siobhan1

Good luck Lisa   It sounds promising


----------



## nicky30

Great news about your egg quality Lisa - good luck x


----------



## MillyBoo

Hello,

Sorry to join in late in conversation but came to this bit of board to grumble about same thing. We had wonderful daughter in 2006 after 2nd fresh cycle of IVF (one failed frozen as well) and was just before our PCT brought in funding so all self-funded. Now our PCT won't fund a cycle because we have a child - it does not matter that she was concieved by IVF and I meet all the criteria for funding - my GP is sweetly indignant and appealed to no effect. It is doubly rubbed in by the clinic now as so many of their patients are NHS funded staff have assumed several times that we are. The rise in NHS funding now means that there are now long waiting lists for even getting a follow up appointment after a privately funded failed cycle took longer than an NHS appointment I booked on same day to come through! Similarly, they don't seem to have as much flexibility in the treatment cycle in terms of adding in scans/ moving dates of scans. I am sure their private prices should go down now all staff working to capacity ...

xx


----------

